# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Qysh hiqet 'Record' në 'forms'?

## sKs

A din dikush se qysh heket RECORD ne forms aty ne fund te nje forme qi jon butonat per navigim ju Prsh

----------


## little-boy

hyn ne form ne modin design view pastaj ne properties te formes aty te Navigation Button e bene "NO" shih nje print screen qe te bera...
Albani

----------

